# Booking more than one room/suite at the same time?



## onenotesamba (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm hoping to take a trip with my sister, her partner, and my teenaged niece.  What I'm wondering is, if I have the points, can I book two rooms (a two bedroom and a studio, for example), on my account.  

And, does the answer change if one of the reservations is Open Season.  For example... We book a 2 BR unit, because no 3BRs are available.  But then, 30 days out, a studio comes up on Open Season for the same dates--can we book that, too, and keep our Club Points reservation?


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 1, 2016)

Yes you can have two or more overlapping reservations as long as you will be there to check in ( or someone on the account).  If not, you need a guest cert for club bookings, not possible for open season.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blues (Jan 2, 2016)

For a family reunion this past July, we had 6 reservations simultaneously.  As long as you have the points (or can find an Open Season room), you can book as many rooms as you'd like.


----------



## onenotesamba (Jan 2, 2016)

Blues said:


> For a family reunion this past July, we had 6 reservations simultaneously.  As long as you have the points (or can find an Open Season room), you can book as many rooms as you'd like.



Including multiple open season rooms (as long as we're the ones checking in and we're there)?   I thought that wasn't allowed.


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 2, 2016)

This is probably the sentence in the rules you are referring too, but as a wise friend of mine recently said, the club rules are guidelines only.  Since you are on site you will be occupying all the units you book.

"Unless a guest confirmation is obtained, all reservations shall be in the name of the Member and the Member must be an occupant during the reserved stay."


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------

